# No one would know how the steering wheel is made do they?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

lucky me that car audio god Fishman has a product that gives the leather texture so i can fix up my steering wheel from my dumbass mistake (krazy gluing a steering wheel cover on it) I wanted to know if those grippy thingies can be shaved off or at least have a bit knocked off so i can heat form some wood grain look ABS around it and make a steering wheel kind of like the overpriced one Nis knacks use to sell.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you GLUE-D your steering wheel cover on......  

i thought I have heard it all.....

I'm not sure if you can shave it off....... unless you have skill with a razor...

but if you heat mold the Wood grain on it.. won't ur steering wheel be really THICK ???


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

not much thicker than one with a steering wheel cover. thats why i want to shave some of the grippy things off. Yeah gluing a steering wheel cover is probally the dumbest thing i have done to my car.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea you can do it. I damn sure there is a strong foam undernieth the vinyl, surrounding the structial steel bar.Your gonna need something heavy to sand it down thoe. Like a bondo sander, hell you could even use a cheese grader at first.....lol Then just work it down until the desired shape.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*hahahahaha*



Nostrodomas said:


> ... hell you could even use a cheese grader at first.....lol Then just work it down until the desired shape..


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
ROFL my @$$ Off!!
HAHAHAHAHAHA
Goddam! That's funny Stuff! i'm sittin here at work just perusing old stuff... and i come across THIS!
..Then i bust a gut Laffin and now my co-workers are looking at me funny.

Yo mofo, check out dis spec sheet of my mods...
headers, cai, brembos, da Cheese Grader steerin wheel Mod...
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

-tony22r


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually there are some Steering Wheels on arcade driving games that i really dig.
Someone should make an adapter for these.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just get a grant
unless you want one from some crazy space race game or something


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you could try some prepsol to dissolve the glue but it might damage the vinyl. Then again its pretty damaged now isnt it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> not much thicker than one with a steering wheel cover. thats why i want to shave some of the grippy things off. Yeah gluing a steering wheel cover is probally the dumbest thing i have done to my car.


why dont you just get a lace on leather cover? look at my car domain site and look at page three at the pic inside from the drivers door its not to easy to see but its a leather cover that you lace on and it looks completly stock :thumbup: i think a company called "wheel skinz" and they come in a crap load of colors


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey this thread is kinda old but i just found this and thought i would post it :thumbup: wheel skins hope it helps its an ebay store but i orderd g2 paint from him and when i emailed him he responded to it in 5 min..........now i dont know about you but my friends dont even respond to email that fast :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

tony22r said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ROFL my @$$ Off!!
> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> Goddam! That's funny Stuff! i'm sittin here at work just perusing old stuff... and i come across THIS!
> ...


do you even know what a cheese grater is?  think before you make ignorant comments like this. a "cheese grater" is used to shave down bondo before its fully cured. it cuts sanding time in half, then into fourths. there is some technical name for it (surform sander????) but all it is is a glorified cheese grator, but nothing like whats in your kitchen


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> think before you make ignorant comments like this. a "cheese grater" is used to shave down bondo


oh ok, sorry.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

this is an old thread may 2003, to now october 2004


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah this is a old thread. the reason why i glued the steering wheel cover is because it slipped alot. funny thing is that now on the steering wheel from say the 10-1 o'clock position you can twist it around like the throttle on a bike. the texture is almost completely gone from that area also. the same thing about the texture is starting to happen on the steering wheel to my buddy's 98 maxima. i'll probally get the wheel skin cover.


----------

